# Headlight LED Strip = Done



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Headlight LED = Version 1 Failed - Version 2 good to GO*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4443995


_Modified by tb20gt at 8:03 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Headlight LED Strip = Done (tb20gt)*

Looks great! Very nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCCHoP (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Headlight LED Strip = Done (bcze1)*

very nice great work


----------



## Chb04 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Headlight LED Strip = Done (tb20gt)*

How long did it take to convert? Nice job!


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Headlight LED Strip = Done (tb20gt)*

impressive...looks like a job done right with beautiful results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Headlight LED Strip = Done (Chb04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chb04* »_How long did it take to convert? Nice job!

I am now able to turn them around in 2 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

that's effen sweet! i wish i was as mechanically inclined to do so... =\


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBull_MkV* »_that's effen sweet! i wish i was as mechanically inclined to do so... =\

Send me your headlights and I will do it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Headlight LED Strip = Done (tb20gt)*

Wow that looks good!


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (tb20gt)*

pm'd you. again


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (hammeredGLI)*

PM replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a42s4 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice work.. now you need matching headlight and fog light bulbs.. I know a great place to get them if youre looking for some.


_Modified by a42s4 at 5:54 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (tb20gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tb20gt* »_
Send me your headlights and I will do it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is it true? in order to do so, i gotta pull of the front bumper?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBull_MkV* »_
is it true? in order to do so, i gotta pull of the front bumper?

Yes it's true. Bumper removal is required (15mn when you know what you do) or if you are local, drop the car and pick it up at night, the same day.


----------



## Calboytex (Aug 14, 2007)

fantastic job! very impressed with the oem looking results! I would definitely consider sending you my headlights.. but its my daily driver.. need them here in the crappy fog we have! again... props my man!


----------



## boonkauc (Jun 16, 2004)

How much are you looking to charge for this?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (boonkauc)*

PM'd


----------



## hadeet (Nov 7, 2001)

man, nice dedication there! I like the progressive work you did








I was debating trying to do something like this with my foglights before I bought my car, but I think I'llhold off. I think there's someone on Audizine that did LED fogs like the R8?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (hadeet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hadeet* »_man, nice dedication there! I like the progressive work you did








I was debating trying to do something like this with my foglights before I bought my car, but I think I'llhold off. I think there's someone on Audizine that did LED fogs like the R8?

Thank you. The Audizine project is from an A3 and much easier since the headlight bottom is flat


----------



## B7 S-line (Jun 5, 2008)

so sick i want a set


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (B7 S-line)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tb20gt)*

The Audizine project for the A3 he is referring to was mine...but it was actually a Fourtitude/Vortex origin- i just happened to post it also at Audizine.
i started with the Flexible strip, but they (meaning 2 sets that I used for both side headlights) faded and failed eventually, so I went for the brighter, bigger LEDs. True that it may have been "easy" w/ the A3 because of the straight bottom area, but only if i was using the Flexible strip, but the current LEDs required custom mounting so that they are all facing forward with proper spacing and hidden wires and resistors. 
It's been since early march that i have been using the individual LEDs for my Fog-Grill LEDS (previous project) and has accrued about 10k - always on when car is driven- and has not failed-carwash, heavy rain, heat, 100mph+ speeds- and they are not protected like the headlamp LEDs as thy are mounted upfront. The headlamp LEDs has now accrued 5k and have been flawless. The flexistrip failed in 2k mile use. 
Also, a B7 A4 avant initially inspired me to pursue the project in the early part of 07 until i came w/ the 'better' solution for the brighter LEDs early this year. The guy from Spain has since switched to the same LEDs from his original Flexible strip. Here's the photo of his headlight








and mine








PHoto below was the fitting stage. NO visible strip/wire, NO LIGHT SPILL in the housing, does not get washed out under normal daylight unlike the Flexible strips. The LEDs are mounted so they are hidden naturally by the black trim that came with the headlights, pretty much in the same fashion as the new TT-S LEDs









GOOD LUCK!!!




_Modified by tiptronic at 1:08 AM 12/11/2008_


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taylora19 (Oct 10, 2003)

havent even picked up my A4 yet (tomorrow) and I already want this done! How much do you want for this job!? turn around is only a couple days?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (taylora19)*

2 days and PM'd


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (taylora19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taylora19* »_havent even picked up my A4 yet (tomorrow) and I already want this done! How much do you want for this job!? turn around is only a couple days?

Yes, let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PRESSURIZED A4 (Feb 22, 2009)

How much are you selling these lights for?


----------



## PRESSURIZED A4 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (PRESSURIZED A4)*

Im interested in purchasing some for my 2006 A4 S-LINE QUATTRO. Need Info!


----------



## mattchat (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Headlight LED = Version 1 Failed - Version 2 good to GO (tb20gt)*

Hey tb20gt, on your second project with the 4 chip LED's what is that plastic strip you used to house the LED's. I am looking to do this on my Accord and the flexible LED's would have been easy but based on everyone's feedback of them fading i really want to do this right the first time. What materials did you use to make that strip, flex it and hide the individual LED's in them.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Headlight LED = Version 1 Failed - Version 2 good to GO (mattchat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattchat* »_Hey tb20gt, on your second project with the 4 chip LED's what is that plastic strip you used to house the LED's. I am looking to do this on my Accord and the flexible LED's would have been easy but based on everyone's feedback of them fading i really want to do this right the first time. What materials did you use to make that strip, flex it and hide the individual LED's in them.

You will not find the material out of the counter. The strips are custom made and CNC machined


----------



## mattchat (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm working on customizing some abs plastic tubing to my 2008 Accord Coupe headlights but was wondering what you would charge if I sent you the headlights and the 4chip superflux oznium led's I've already bought. If you're CNC machining the bar than that is better than the heated forming I was going to do.


----------



## anthem85 (Mar 10, 2009)

im very interested in getting this done. PM pricing info?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (mattchat)*

Sorry but I can't


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (anthem85)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFDUB.S-LINE (Feb 23, 2009)

Price qoute if I ship u my lights please.


----------



## idua (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Headlight LED = Version 1 Failed - Version 2 good to GO (tb20gt)*

i would really like to do this to my 2004 s4 cabriolet. would you be able to do it for me if i ship you my lights? how much do you charge. please contact me i am new to the site and only joined because i saw your post and work.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Headlight LED = Version 1 Failed - Version 2 good to GO (idua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idua* »_i would really like to do this to my 2004 s4 cabriolet. would you be able to do it for me if i ship you my lights? how much do you charge. please contact me i am new to the site and only joined because i saw your post and work. 

Email me at [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (DFDUB.S-LINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFDUB.S-LINE* »_Price qoute if I ship u my lights please.

PM sent


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

And a little teaser of my new project coming soon...for sale
LED tail lights


----------



## boonkauc (Jun 16, 2004)

Once again, nice work. If I had a spare car to drive while my headlights and taillights were gone, I would be all about this upgrade.


----------



## AROZO12 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (boonkauc)*

very nice job clean lookin whip keep up the good work!


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (boonkauc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boonkauc* »_Once again, nice work. If I had a spare car to drive while my headlights and taillights were gone, I would be all about this upgrade. 

I have a solution for you: I have a spare set so once ready, we can do an exchange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (tb20gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tb20gt* »_
I have a solution for you: I have a spare set so once ready, we can do an exchange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have set already completed ready to ship??? if you do i will buy them and then send you mine once they are installed and working....
let me know asap!!!


----------



## Dimitris_Kon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (hammeredGLI)*

me too please.. excellent work








Dimitris


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (hammeredGLI)*

Do you have Xenons or halogen?
_Quote, originally posted by *hammeredGLI* »_
you have set already completed ready to ship??? if you do i will buy them and then send you mine once they are installed and working....
let me know asap!!!


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (tb20gt)*

XENONS...
phil what you do have a set laying around...?


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (hammeredGLI)*

No spare Xenon set unfortunately







just Halogen


----------



## Synical (May 28, 2007)

I would be interested in doing the LED to my headlights and taillights? Can i request a quote?


----------



## santo666 (May 23, 2007)

*interested*

wow, looks great!
i would love to have you do this to my headlights


----------

